# Trane Tam7 no communication



## Gyides24 (2 mo ago)

Hi guys I have a Trane Tam7 heat pump. This morning I woke up and found that the thermostat kept saying waiting. The outside unit is not turning on. I checked the air filter and also powered down the system(via circuit breakers) and restarted it to no avail. I have only blue and green lights on the control panel. Nothing red. Another thing is if I turn off the thermostat then switch back to heating mode the thermostat actually goes blank like losing power and reboots. I’m currently running on emergency heat but can not get the outside unit to power on. I did pull the cover on it and there is a blinking green light in there too. The quick disconnect is also intact. This unit has been a headache for me pretty much every winter(it was in the house prior to my arrival). Any suggestions, advice, etc. thank you.


----------

